# Sirius ?



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

I am new to this Sirius thing, just had it activated in my new Dodge vehicle, my question concerns the NFL games, I read where all regullar season games will be broadcast and one will have a choice of listening to either the local or visiting team broadcast, I am guesing that some sort of shcedule will be published, is there a limit to the number of channels that Sirius can use, I see right now the highest number is 184 with gaps in the numbering.
Maybe I am thinking in terms of sat tv where there is a limit in bandwith which limits the number of channels, but then without a picture and only audio I would think the bandwith usage would be quite less.
The other thought or question is how does sat radio work, again my tv thinking in that the dish has to be pointed in a certain direction with little variation, so how does a moving vehicle stay in contact with the satellite,
Hopefully these are not too dum bset of questions, just that technology is growing faster than my learning curve.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Bandwidth is quite limited in the satellite radio world as well. Sirius simply reuses existing bandwidth by using some of the Talk and Entertainment channels for their sports coverage by preempting those streams regularly scheduled programming. The NFL, NBA and NHL can be heard on the two Sports Play By Play channels as well as the following:

102- Bloomberg Radio
110- The Weather Channel Radio East
111- The Weather Channel Radio Central
112- The Weather Channel Radio West
122- Sports Byline USA
123- Sirius Sports Action
124- NFL Network Radio
131- Our Time Radio
133- Radio Classics
134- Court TV Plus
135- Discovery Radio
138- Sirius Trucking Network
141- Sirius Patriot
142- Sirius Right
143- Sirius Left
144- Air America
180- EWTN Radio Spanish

As to how satellite radio works, you can find it here. It's an interestring read.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Steve, Thanks for the reply and the link, it was very interesting reading, and a good explanation of how sat radio works, I need to remember that site for other questions.

Bob


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You're welcome Bob. How Stuff Works is a great website, I've been using it on and off for many research projects for a few years now.


----------

